

Show HN: Facebook video chat, web based and iPad app. - Unregistered

Hi HN,<p>I've been working on a side project to do a video/voice chat application which uses your exiting Facebook social graph.<p>You can do video chat with up to 4 friends, or broadcast yourself privately ( friends only) or publicly. As mentioned in the title, we have an iPad app which has been accepted in the store two days ago. It provides the same functionality as the browser based app.<p>Additionally I'm broadcasting myself from 2:00 pm EST -&#62; 3:00 pm EST. If you'd like to join the broadcast or ask any questions technical or otherwise, feel free.<p>Some notes on the FB permissions we ask for, and why:<p>xmpp_login - When you try to call an online friend who is not in the app, we send them an XMPP message from you to join you in the app.<p>user_online_presence - Used to know when you're online in FB<p>friends_online_presence - Used to know when your friends are online in FB<p>offline_access - Used for simplicity, otherwise we need to juggle token expiration. We only do things on your behalf when you're online.<p>publish_stream - Every two days we push a little "X is using happychat" to your wall.
======
Unregistered
App on facebook <http://apps.facebook.com/hppycht/>

In the iTunes store
<http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/happychat/id441038527?mt=8>

